# [IRC] Politique du canal #gentoofr

## Desintegr

D'après cette page, le canal #gentoofr est le canal officiel en français sur Gentoo. Ce canal IRC est donc un lieu important et complémentaire du forum pour trouver des informations ou de l'aide sur Gentoo.

Cependant quand on voit comment il est administré et géré, ça laisse vraiment à désirer. Cet après-midi, un abruti est venu flooder et spammer pendant une petite demi-heure et aucun des 10 opérateurs inscrits sur la liste du canal n'était présent pour rétablir l'ordre.

Que faudrait-il donc faire ?

Faire le ménage dans la liste des accès et ajouter des personnes plus motivées, changer de canal officiel ou bien le laisser mourir ?

----------

## kopp

Tu ne connais pas l'histoire du canal IRC #gentoofr Desintegr ? Demande à tonton kiorky de te la racconter alors...

Il y a eu pas mal d'histoires avec la gestion de ce canal.

Tu peux toujours contacter christel sur irc qui fait partie du staff gentoo et freenode et voir avec elle.

----------

## Desintegr

Oui, je sais qu'il y a eu pas mal d'histoire, d'où la création d'une sorte fork de #gentoofr  :Wink:  Mais je n'ai pas eu tous les détails.

Enfin, tout ça est assez vieux non ? Ce serait peut-être une bonne occasion pour remettre de l'ordre ?

----------

## polytan

C'est vrai qu'une liste d'op motivé (et d'hop, d'ailleurs je me réprésente) ne serait pas de trop.

Ça ne sert pas souvent, mais quand c'est le bordel, c'est plus qu'utile. Comme tout à l'heure par exemple.

Polytan

----------

## CryoGen

Les seuls op qui faisaient leur boulot ont été viré par un dev en excès de zèle qui a fini par abandonné plus ou moins son rôle par la suite... 

Bref on est bien mieux sur #tribugentoo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kiorky

Que ce soit clair.

- #gentoofr, c'est mort.

- #tribugentoo, c'est mieux.

Pourquoi ?

- On est libre de dire ce que l'on veut dans les limites du raisonable.

- Le off contribue à la vie du salon, pourquoi l'interdir?

- Quasi tout le monde op, une seule personne CO pour éviter les guerres de pouvoir.

- Freenode ne peut pas jouer sur les status du channel, car il n'est pas nommé en #gentoo.*

Un peu d'histoire:

Vers 2006, #gentoofr roulait bien mais il était autogéré par des gens qui n'étaient pas des développeurs gentoo.

Qu'est ce qui s'est passé?

Un beau matin, soit disant pour un changement de policy initié par les Gentoo Contact Groups, tous les chans en #gentoo-* devaient etre restitués dans les mains de vrais développeurs.

Pour cela, les ops actuels été gentiment bannis et remerciés de leurs loyaux services. 

Puis, on a dit aux personnes présentes sur le channel que maintenant, c'était couvre-feu.

Au programme, il y avait toute une série de règles, plus de off, et le salut matinal.

Bien sur, la "révolte" éclatat, mais dans le sang et apres moultes bans, nous avons décidé d'entammer une résistance de l'ombre.

#tribugentoo était née.

Au programme:

- Gentoo

- Le off

- un channel ou freenode ne peut faire de préssion officielle (comprendre pas nommé en gentoo.*)Last edited by kiorky on Sun Jun 22, 2008 5:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## polytan

Dans un sens, #gentoofr c'est pas un #gentoo.

Pourquoi ne pas faire comme les autres langues, un #gentoo-fr ? (ou #gentoo.fr)

----------

## kiorky

Malhereusment on se trouve dans une situation du genre mozilla.

On ne veut surtout pas etre reconnus officiellement pour ne pas voire se reproduire ce qu'il s'est passé auparavant.

Donc viendez sur #tribugentoo et faites des /np comme bon vous semblent mais #gentoofr moura.

----------

## CryoGen

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Dans un sens, #gentoofr c'est pas un #gentoo.
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas faire comme les autres langues, un #gentoo-fr ? (ou #gentoo.fr)

 

Parce qu'en France on peut rien faire correctement XD

----------

## nonas

Faut que ça empêche les gens d'aller sur les deux, je n'ai eu l'occasion de fréquenter que #gentoofr et il y a des gens qui demandent de l'aide là-bas.  :Wink: 

----------

## Desintegr

Enfin, chercher et lire une question parmi 500 lignes de flood, ça donne pas trop envie d'y répondre.

----------

## blasserre

y'a quand même un truc positif : *#gentoofr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 21:35    <@kernelsensei>  J'ai une vie sociale

 

----------

## kopp

/me vote pour geekounet opérateur

Il n'a pas de vie sociale lui, donc y pas de risque :p

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> /me vote pour geekounet opérateur
> 
> Il n'a pas de vie sociale lui, donc y pas de risque :p

 

Bah heu voilà, c'est fait, merci à kernelsensei  :Smile: 

Mais j'insiste quand même sur le fait que j'ai vraiment une vie sociale moi aussi nanmého !  :Razz: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   /me vote pour geekounet opérateur
> 
> Il n'a pas de vie sociale lui, donc y pas de risque :p 
> 
> Bah heu voilà, c'est fait, merci à kernelsensei 
> ...

 

La palme de la meilleure blague de l'année est décernée ààààààààààààààà

GEEKOUNET !!!

On applaudi bien fort   :Laughing: 

----------

## SnowBear

CLAP CLAP CLAP

POUF !

----------

## CryoGen

Bon aller, je révise mon jugement... #tribugentoo c'est dirigé par des dingues   :Confused: 

/me retourne sur #gentoofr

----------

## skiidoo

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Pourquoi ne pas faire comme les autres langues, un #gentoo-fr ? (ou #gentoo.fr)

 

Si on regarde la liste des canaux IRC, on remarque en effet un manque de cohérence dans le nommage des salons dits 'régionaux'. J'imagine que ça date de lorsque la Fondation Gentoo a repris le contrôle des salons, les anciens noms ont probablement été conservés tel quel. Créer les salons sous un nom standard et créer les redirections adéquates ne représente pas beaucoup de travail, la question est surtout de savoir si c'est bien nécessaire.

Je pense que les conséquences d'un tel renommage ne sont pas légion, et que ça permettrait aux nouveaux arrivants de mieux s'y retrouver, aux staffers de Gentoo et freenode d'avoir une vue plus cohérente sur la liste des salons, aux scripts de bots IRC d'utiliser les TLD comme une variable (for i in "de es fr it ..." { /join #gentoo-$i }), bref j'y vois plus d'avantages que d'inconvénients. Mais en même temps, rien de tout ça ne m'a jamais gêné jusqu'ici, alors est-ce bien la peine...

Pour tout ce qui est de la liste des opérateurs, entre celle de #gentoofr et celle de #tribugentoo, je vois principalement deux différences :

* Les OPs de #tribugentoo sont des utilisateurs actifs du salon, alors que je n'ai jamais vu parler certains OPs de #gentoofr (et n'en ai même jamais vu d'autres).

* Le statut d'opérateur est très rarement utile sur #gentoofr (un boulet tous les deux mois, la belle affaire), alors que sur #tribugentoo les OPs eux-même enfreignent parfois les règles basiques de savoir vivre sur IRC (les floods et pastes bidons par exemple) et créent à eux seuls le besoin de modération.

C'est à mon sens beaucoup de bruit pour rien. Franchement la liste des opérateurs de #gentoofr, c'est un truc que je regarde une fois tous les deux mois quand un boulet vient flooder un coup. Le reste du temps, soyons honnêtes, on s'en fout complètement parce que la modération est quasi toujours inutile. Et quand le boulet arrive, si un OP est présent tant mieux ; s'il n'y en a pas, vous avez toujours #freenode pour aller chercher un IRC OP et la commande /ignore en attendant. C'est pas pour un boulet par mois qu'on va crier à l'insécurité (des fois que ça vous rappelle quelque chose).

Les enfantillages concernant la politique du salon #gentoofr et de la soit-disant dissidence de #tribugentoo n'ont que peu d'intérêt pour moi.

----------

## Ycarus

Le but de #TribuGentoo est d'être plus libre que le chan #Gentoofr. 

On n'a pas de charte, on ne bannis pas facilement, on accepte les discussions autre que Gentoo pure, le owner (moi) peut être remplacé si une élection a lieu, on aide au maximun, le chan est actif,...

Les ops sont choisis dans les gens présents selon les suggestions.

Le fait qu'il y ait 2 chans est pour moi stupide. Mais si il faut un chan officiel avec les dévs officiels et un chan des utilisateurs de Gentoo alors on restera comme ça en gardant notre indépendance vis à vis de la fondation.

Quand aux problèmes de flood de skiidoo, j'attend toujours les logs  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Bonjour. Je n'ai pas vraiment le temps, et encore moins l'envie, de revenir sur ce qui s'est passé il y a 2 ans. Mais kiorky ne me laisse pas le choix : il faut parfois faire barrage à la mauvaise foi caractérisée !

Sachez donc, pour ceux qui pensent pouvoir me faire confiance, que les choses sont loin d'être aussi simples que ce que la propagande de kiorky peut laisser penser. Au tout début le channel vivotait tranquillement. Puis une sorte de joyeuse anarchie s'est installée : tout le monde était pote, tout le monde pouvait ban tout le monde, tout le monde pouvait tout faire. Bref, c'était vachement rigolo et visiblement on s'éclatait grave. Mais l'accueil laissait un peu à désirer pour les nouveaux venus, et  "l'humour d'OP" dont certains néophytes ont été victimes en a amené quelques-uns à "porter plainte". Etant donné que le channel avait été créé au départ dans le cadre officiel Gentoo, il a été décidé de reprendre les rênes de ce joyeux bazar et d'y mettre un peu d'ordre. S'en est suivi une bataille rangée avec certains anciens OP, dont vous pouvez lire certains pseudos ci-dessus   :Rolling Eyes:  .

J'ai participé à cette bataille, parceque j'étais naïf. Je croyais bêtement pouvoir jouer les médiateurs comme cela m'était arrivé un paquet de fois sur le forum. Grossière erreur... Aujourd'hui où je peux me permettre de donner mon avis sans être lié par mes relations avec le staff gentoo, j'affirme bien volontiers que j'ai eu en face de moi beaucoup de mauvaise foi de la part des anciens OP du channel. Les discussions ont été longues, et finalement stériles : j'avais affaire à des enfants à qui on avait retiré leur jouet pour les empêcher de nuire aux petits copains, et ils ne l'ont pas supporté. Ils ont fait un gros caprice : #tribugentoo était née, longue vie à lui !

Ca fait longtemps que j'ai rendu les droits que j'avais sur ce channel, mais, connaissant une partie des OPs, je suis presque sûr d'une chose : ce n'est pas le channel d'intégriste liberticide qu'on vous décrit ci-dessus. Pour la gestion du channel et les réponses à apporter aux problèmes récents, je laisse les gens concernés décider de ce qui est le mieux, personnellement, l'IRC et ses gamins, j'en ai soupé !

J'en profite pour saluer l'intervention de Skiidoo, pleine de sagesse !

... Et néanmoins, je souhaite une longue vie au channel #tribugentoo, parcequ'ils le valent bien, et que je les préfère à maugréer dans leur coin que sur le forum ou sur les channels officiels   :Twisted Evil:  ! Et oui, même 2 ans après, je suis toujours en rogne quand j'y repense   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------

## kopp

Exactement, sur #tribugentoo, on se lâche et comme ça on se tient comme il faut ailleurs....

(quoique... j'ai souvenir d'expéditions sur #ubuntu-fr   :Rolling Eyes:   Enfin, c'est excusable, ça, non ?   :Laughing:  )

Sinon, niveau mauvaise foi, Ycarus, quand tu dis que tu n'as jamais vu les floods de kiorky, tu pousses un peu. Je suis même certain de t'avoir déjà vu le kicker/bannir du canal... J'ai pas le courage de grep sur presque deux ans de log, mais si tu insistes, je peux le faire  :Smile: 

Enfin, longue vie à #tribugentoo

kopp, roi de l'idle sur #gentoofr

PS: je précise, je suis arrivé après la guerre (pas longtemps après si j'ai bien compris)

----------

## kwenspc

Ce qui est bien sur fgo c'est que nos trolls ont les chouchouttent, on les nourrit longtemps! 

Regardez comme il est "bô" lui, poil brillant et dents saines:

```

           .:\:/:.

         .:\:\:/:/:.

        :.:\:\:/:/:.:

       :=.' -   - '.=:

       '=(\ 9   9 /)='

          (  (_)  )

          /`-vvv-'\

         /         \

        / /|,,,,,|\ \

       /_//  /^\  \\_\

       WW(  (   )  )WW

        __\,,\ /,,/__

       (______Y______)

```

ok je --> []

----------

## kiorky

Il parait que montrer du doigt c'est malpoli.

Mais tant qu'on est à ressortir les vieux dossiers, demande donc à warsheep s'il a aimé ce que dams a fait en 2004 puis que réel début de cette aventure commence ici.

----------

## CryoGen

Et si on remontait encore plus loin dans le passé et qu'on se refoutait sur la gueule pendant 100 ans avec les anglais ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## RaX

C'est triste, déjà on a un channel officiel qui est pas nommé comme les autres ( finalement on est comme les anglais à rien faire comme tlm, demain on roule à gauche ?) Et j'ai l'impression que le manque de tolérance et de courtoisie des officiels c'est retrouvé en opposition avec la vision plus libertaires des utilisateurs.

Personnellement interdire le off etc, je trouve ça un peu excessif, on est là pour faire de l'informatique on est pas au goulag. Je pense que le off est une bonne chose pour faire vivre un channel, après tout est une question d'équilibre, si quelqu'un pause une question sur la distrib et que un mec nous raconte sur 20 lignes qu'il est allé s'acheter un pull en cachemire... ça peu être lourd.

Mais si on peut prendre exemple sur quelque que chose qui, il me semble, fonctionne bien, parlons du forum. Il y a des règles, que notre amis *ounet (pour ne pas le citer) nous rappel gentillement quand on poste à l'arrache. Certains topics sont off ou partent en troll mais ça ne m'a jusqu'à présent jamais empêché de dénicher les informations que j'étais venu chercher.

Paix et Amour ! (Pisse hande Lauve)

----------

## El_Goretto

Alors rien à voir entre un forum et IRC. Si un topic est off et qu'il ne t'intéresse pas, tu ne le lis pas.

Fais en autant avec IRC où tout arrive "dans un même grand post bien bord...ique".  :Smile: 

Pis sur ce forum, on a pas des ops à temp partiel, mais des admins tip top, sur la brèche, formidables, grands, forts, beaux.......  ok ok ok -> [ ]  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Je me souviens de pas mal de nouveaux arrivants sur #tribugentoo qui venait nous faire un fromage parce qu'on parlait d'autre chose que Gentoo. Alors quand ça parle de truc relié à l'informatique (programmation etc) ça me fait bien rire, surtout quand les gars viennent faire la leçon à l'owner du chan comme quoi il est hors-sujet  :Smile:  Des grands moments...

----------

## xaviermiller

hmm, jamais été sur IRC depuis 92 (ma découverte d'Internet à la fac), je constate que je n'ai rien raté en 16 ans  :Laughing: 

----------

## RaX

 *Quote:*   

> Alors rien à voir entre un forum et IRC. Si un topic est off et qu'il ne t'intéresse pas, tu ne le lis pas.
> 
> Fais en autant avec IRC où tout arrive "dans un même grand post bien bord...ique". 
> 
> Pis sur ce forum, on a pas des ops à temp partiel, mais des admins tip top, sur la brèche, formidables, grands, forts, beaux....... ok ok ok -> [ ] 

 

Un topic part parfois en troll où sur du off donc ça na pas rien à voir. Je parle de la modération en général que se soit sur IRC où sur un forum..

----------

## Enlight

J'adore Ani et je regrette qu'il ait eu à jouer les casques bleus dans cette affaire, mais pour moi le tour du sujêt peut être extrémement vite fait.

#gentoofr c'était très sympa, on se retrouvait souvent, et malgré la bonne ambiance, je pense y avoir aidé pas mal de monde.

Mais du jour au lendemain je me suis mangé des rappels à l'ordre parceque j'avais fait du 'off' avec mes petits camarades (forcément ça a du baisser mon rendement coté aide). Sauf... que je me rappele pas être lié à gentoo par un contrat de travail!

Alors franchement j'ai mal pris la chose, et puis faut dire ce qui est, ils ont transformé un chan sympa en un monstre d'ennui où je n'ai même pas envie de remettre les pieds... et forcément, ce n'est pas n'y allant pas que je pourrais aider...

----------

